# Can you paint your own parking place outside your house?



## samanthajane (21 Jul 2009)

Was out earlier on and I got stuck in an estate for 10 mins because the road was blocked by 2 people arguing over a parking space. 

The owner of the house had painted his own parking space outside his house in yellow and with the disabled sign in the middle of it. He came home to find someone else parked there and wasn't very happy. 

Both arguing the point that they were in the right, I even got asked who i thought was right and I couldn't answer cause I honestly didn't know. 

I always thought that as long as your not blocking anyone else's drive way then it's fair game and you can park where ever you want.  Although i wish this wasn't the case cause i always get people parking around my house that dont block ( most of the time ) but hinder me in getting into my drive way. ( my house is the only house on a stretch of road that leads to a driveway and it's a dead end. No one needs to really drive up the road apart from me ) 

So who's right in this case??


----------



## markpb (21 Jul 2009)

The owner was completely wrong - the council own the road outside your house so anyone (as long as it's road legal) can park there. If he wants to ask the council to designate the space a disabled bay and have them paint the right markings, that's his right.


----------



## Complainer (21 Jul 2009)

Are you certain he painted the space himself? Most local authorities will provide a disabled space outside a house if there is a need, though it is still a public space, and no individual has exclusive rights to it.


----------



## Grizzly (21 Jul 2009)

I saw an artist's parked 4 x 4 on the disabled parking space at Merrion Square while she was exhibiting her pictures. She had a disabled permit. However I would have thought that disabled spaces were not allowed to be used by disabled people in this way?


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> Was out earlier on and I got stuck in an estate for 10 mins because the road was blocked by 2 people arguing over a parking space.
> 
> The owner of the house had painted his own parking space outside his house in yellow and with the disabled sign in the middle of it. He came home to find someone else parked there and wasn't very happy.


 
This is one of the things I like about AAM, every now and then you get a gem of a post like this. Just fantastic.


----------



## samanthajane (21 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> Are you certain he painted the space himself? Most local authorities will provide a disabled space outside a house if there is a need, though it is still a public space, and no individual has exclusive rights to it.


 

I've never seen a disabled parking space in an estate before, the council could very well have provided it for him. Didn't get a great look at it as i only saw when the other guy finally moved his car and i was able to leave the estate.


----------



## Complainer (21 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> I saw a well know female artist park her 4 x 4 on the disabled parking space at Merrion Square while she was exhibiting her pictures. She had a disabled permit. However I would have thought that disabled spaces were not allowed to be used by disabled people in this way?


Why? If she has a permit, she can use the space. Do you think that disabled people shouldn't drive 4x4's? Or shouldn't be working for profit?


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jul 2009)

Isn't it a sad ol' world that we live in that someone would begrudge a disabled person a parking space be it allocated by the Council or not


----------



## Howitzer (22 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> I saw a well know female artist park her 4 x 4 on the disabled parking space at Merrion Square while she was exhibiting her pictures. She had a disabled permit. However I would have thought that disabled spaces were not allowed to be used by disabled people in this way?


?? Odd post.


----------



## Grizzly (22 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> Why? If she has a permit, she can use the space. Do you think that disabled people shouldn't drive 4x4's? Or shouldn't be working for profit?


 
So it's first come first served then?  This person can park her car in a specific disabled space in the city centre all day long while at work thus depriving those other disabled drivers the use of that space during the day?

Spaces are few and far between and they are for the use of all disabled drivers throughout the day. I think it's extremely selfish for one person to lay claim to that one space for the whole day.


----------



## csirl (22 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> So it's first come first served then? This person can park her car in a specific disabled space in the city centre all day long while at work thus depriving those other disabled drivers the use of that space during the day?
> 
> Spaces are few and far between and they are for the use of all disabled drivers throughout the day. I think it's extremely selfish for one person to lay claim to that one space for the whole day.


 
We she disabled or is just that the vehicle she was driving has a disabled sticker?

While were on the topic, I hate it when ignorant people park in the child/family parking spots in supermarket carparks even when they have no children with them - what's the use in having these spaces if the supermarket is not willing to enforce the parking rules? Was in a supermarket carpark recently with young child - spotted a vacant family spot, but by the time I got there, a woman in a van had parked in it - no children and vehicle wasnt even capable of holding a young child. Complained to the security guards - all they did was shrug their shoulders.


----------



## aonfocaleile (22 Jul 2009)

I have to admit to regularly parking in the parent and child spaces in my local shopping centre. I don't feel I should be discriminated against or inconvenienced because I don't have children. I often have my 90 year old grandmother with me and don't want to have her walking unnecessarily, especially in bad weather. As there are no dedicated 'grandparent and grandchild' spaces, I use the parent and child spaces, unashamedly.

Parking in a disabled space is another matter altogether - I wouldn't dream of it. Having children however is not a disability and I don't see why parents should have special parking priveleges. (Awaits abuse )


----------



## Complainer (22 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> So it's first come first served then?  This person can park her car in a specific disabled space in the city centre all day long while at work thus depriving those other disabled drivers the use of that space during the day?
> 
> Spaces are few and far between and they are for the use of all disabled drivers throughout the day. I think it's extremely selfish for one person to lay claim to that one space for the whole day.


Dem's the rules all right - first come, first served. Have you asked other disabled drivers what they think about these rules? Do you expect a disabled person who works 9-5 to keep moving their car during the day?


----------



## Towger (22 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> The owner of the house had painted his own parking space outside his house in yellow and with the disabled sign in the middle of it. He came home to find someone else parked there and wasn't very happy.



No. People have none the likes of this (double yellow lines) before and have been brought to court for vandalism. It is no different from painting graffiti on a wall.


----------



## samanthajane (22 Jul 2009)

aonfocaleile said:


> I have to admit to regularly parking in the parent and child spaces in my local shopping centre. I don't feel I should be discriminated against or inconvenienced because I don't have children. I often have my 90 year old grandmother with me and don't want to have her walking unnecessarily, especially in bad weather. As there are no dedicated 'grandparent and grandchild' spaces, I use the parent and child spaces, unashamedly.
> 
> Parking in a disabled space is another matter altogether - I wouldn't dream of it. Having children however is not a disability and I don't see why parents should have special parking priveleges. (Awaits abuse )


 

Haha 'grandparent and grandchild spaces'...this list could go on and on. 

If i saw you with with your grandmother using one of the spaces, then I wouldn't make much of it, you do probably need it more than what I do. I'd just find another space. 

I dont even bother going anywhere near the parent and children parking spaces anymore since my children are older. I think they are aimed more at younger children that cant walk by themselves or toddlers. 

From experience it's not fun pushing a trolley full, with it going every direction but the way you want it to go, with one baby sitting in it and trying to stop another one from running all over the place and stay beside you, while trying to get to your car which is at the other end of the car park.


----------



## Complainer (22 Jul 2009)

Towger said:


> No. People have none the likes of this (double yellow lines) before and have been brought to court for vandalism. It is no different from painting graffiti on a wall.


Just to clarify, the OP incorrectly assumed that the council did NOT provide such parking spaces in residential estates. It is more than likely that the space in question was provided by the council.


----------



## aonfocaleile (22 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> From experience it's not fun pushing a trolley full, with it going every direction but the way you want it to go, with one baby sitting in it and trying to stop another one from running all over the place and stay beside you, while trying to get to your car which is at the other end of the car park.


 
I know...its not fun pushing a full trolley in any circumstances. And its one of the downsides of having children I'm afraid, something which is not my problem. I know that sounds harsh but I'm tired of parents who constantly expect special treatment. Believe me, when you're trying to support an elderly woman at the same time as pushing a full trolley, it isn't any easier. In fact its harder, as you can't sit her in the trolley (although I am going to suggest that on our next shopping trip).

I've only gotten abuse about it once, from a yummy mummy in an SUV, who I told where to go, in no uncertain terms.


----------



## MandaC (22 Jul 2009)

Have to say I park miles away from anyone with kids/baby seats in the car.  I was parking one day when a car loaded with kiddies, prams etc parked beside me.  Kids just whacked open the car and banged my car


----------



## aonfocaleile (22 Jul 2009)

jaybird said:


> When you have to get children in and out of big car seats, or to take the portable seats for infants in and out you need to open the car door much wider than some regular spaces will allow. If you are in a regular space and someone has parked next to you, you can be trapped in or out of the car easily!


 
This applies with the elderly too - they can't sqeeze in and out of tiny spaces. And because I've yet to come across dedicated OAP parking, I don't have an alternative.

But on a related issue, if there are *no* other spaces available other than parent and child spaces, I would use them without hesitation, even if alone. Mind you, I've never been in that situation and wouldn't purposely park in the dedicated spaces if an alternative is available.

I must open new thread to let off steam about my parents v non parents issues!!


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jul 2009)

Just a comment on disabled spaces. My mother spent her last years in a wheelchair. I was the person with the disabled permit on my car as I was the only person who drove her about. 

I was challenged about using a disabled space on one occasion as my mother was not in the car with me. The reason why? She was at an 'event' that she had been brought too in a minibus (with others) but because of another appointment had to leave early and I was the one collecting her. To a casual observer it did indeed look as though I, an able bodied person, was just parking in a disabled space, using my permit and walking off - with no real need of the space. However, if a casual observer had hung around they would have seen me return with a lady in a wheelchair who needed the extra space so the wheelchair could be put right next to the carseat and the lady in it manouvered from wheelchair to car - at which point the wheelchair got folded up and into the boot with it.

So dont be too quick to judge who is using disabled spaces and why, you do not know if they are coming to collect the person for whom the permit is assigned.

As a result of my adventures with disabled parking I NEVER park in any spaces designated for any reason, I know the frustration of having to just hang out in a carpark waiting for a space large enough to handle the whole wheelchair manouvering situation. I can imagine the same amount of difficulty with a buggy or pram.

While I agree with aonfocaileile that there are no dedicated parking spaces for OAPs (and there should be) I disagree that a normal parking space does not provide enough room for an elderly person to get in and out of the car. The extra space is not to accomodate a human, its to accomodate a buggy/pram in children/mother spaces and a wheelchair in disabled spaces and using those spaces without real need just leaves someone in a position that they cannot get a child or disabled person safetly in and out of the car.


----------



## brodiebabe (22 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> So it's first come first served then? This person can park her car in a specific disabled space in the city centre all day long while at work thus depriving those other disabled drivers the use of that space during the day?
> 
> Spaces are few and far between and they are for the use of all disabled drivers throughout the day. I think it's extremely selfish for one person to lay claim to that one space for the whole day.


 
If someone else was parked in this spot she wouldn't have been able to use it!!!  Disable Parking spaces are open for anyone with a permit to use - no matter what type of business they are involved in!


----------



## Grizzly (22 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> Dem's the rules all right - first come, first served. Have you asked other disabled drivers what they think about these rules? Do you expect a disabled person who works 9-5 to keep moving their car during the day?


 
I stand corrected. Here is the info from the citizens information site.

"If you have a valid European Parking Card, the disabled parking spaces provided by local authorities are free of charge and *no time limits will apply* to your parking. Some private car parks may charge for use of a disabled parking space, but this will vary depending on the operator". 

However I am sure that disabled drivers wouldn't be so selfish as to hog a space for themselves, would they?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> However I am sure that disabled drivers wouldn't be so selfish as to hog a space for themselves, would they?


 
Whats selfish about it? They need the space, the space is free, they have a permit - why is it selfish to use it?


----------



## aonfocaleile (22 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> "
> However I am sure that disabled drivers wouldn't be so selfish as to hog a space for themselves, would they?


 
Why on earth not?? Why should disabled drivers be subject to time limits when availing of dedicated spaces? They're entitled to go about their business in a normal way. The able-bodied/non-disabled (what is the pc term??) face no such restrictions. Am I selfish if I park in town for the day, disregarding the needs of others who might want to park there? Assuming I'm in a proper space and have paid the fee if applicable, why should I concern myself with a hypothetical situation whereby another driver *might* want to park in the same space? Why should a disabled driver have to take this into consideration???


----------



## Odea (22 Jul 2009)

aonfocaleile said:


> Why on earth not?? Why should disabled drivers be subject to time limits when availing of dedicated spaces? They're entitled to go about their business in a normal way. The able-bodied/non-disabled (what is the pc term??) face no such restrictions. Am I selfish if I park in town for the day, disregarding the needs of others who might want to park there? Assuming I'm in a proper space and have paid the fee if applicable, why should I concern myself with a hypothetical situation whereby another driver *might* want to park in the same space? Why should a disabled driver have to take this into consideration???


 
I think that most Display & Pay parking spaces on public streets have restrictions as to the length of time that you can park there, so there are restrictions on able bodied drivers. I think for disc parking it is two hours.

I understand that there is no fee for disabled drivers to park in a space for disabled drivers.


----------



## liaconn (22 Jul 2009)

I have no problem with parent and child spaces as long as:

a. They're not right beside the door, excluding elderly people, people with bad backs etc from being allowed to use these spaces

b. Its made very clear on the sign that these spaces are for parents with babies or toddlers in tow, not parents with 7 or 8 year olds who are perfectly capable of getting out of a car in a normal space.

I also saw a car parked in one of these spaces, right up beside the door of Tesco in Rathfarnham, a couple of weeks ago. The dad was in the car with the kids, while the Mum was presumably inside doing the shopping. 

I would never park in a disabled space and I think people who do so are selfish scum.


----------



## Howitzer (22 Jul 2009)

Grizzly said:


> However I am sure that disabled drivers wouldn't be so selfish as to hog a space for themselves, would they?


Stop digging.


----------



## liaconn (22 Jul 2009)

Odea said:


> I think that most Display & Pay parking spaces on public streets have restrictions as to the length of time that you can park there, so there are restrictions on able bodied drivers. I think for disc parking it is two hours.
> 
> I understand that there is no fee for disabled drivers to park in a space for disabled drivers.


 
Able bodied drivers have alternatives, such as using the bus or luas. Disabled drivers have to use their cars and restricting the amount of time they can stay in a space would hugely limit them.


----------



## bb12 (22 Jul 2009)

not to add fuel to the fire, but i park in the parent and child spaces all the time...i drive a large suv and the regular car park spaces can be a joke sometimes trying to squeeze in and out...however i'd never use a disabled space.


----------



## micheller (22 Jul 2009)

I've 2 kids and think the child parking spaces are unnecessary. I don't mind looking for a spot closest to the door just like anyone else. 

I'm sure other people have issues too- in a rush, big car, left the oven on at home


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Jul 2009)

To get back to the original post, the LA will line out a disabled parking space outside the relevant house to the holder of an EU parking permit. ( a relative has one done) . They will also drop the kerb at the space to make it easier for wheelchair.They used to use the proper heavy yellow paint as used in double yellow lines. However I recently saw one done in white paint. I think there is something coming in to have the entire ground area of the space painted like some shopping centres do. ( that's so the inconsiderate eejits who park in disabled spaces while not entitled to do so can find them easier  )


----------



## micheller (22 Jul 2009)

jaybird said:


> Are your kids in infant seats though? Does your regular shop/centre have wide spaces anyway?
> I can assure you that where I shop, with 3 children in a variety of seats, the p&c space is completely necessary! Nothing to do with being close to the door. This isn't the case everywhere though.


Yup, twins in baby seats. We just make do with the best spot I can get and getting them in and out. Don't get me wrong- it's great when I get one, but I don't always and we get by


----------



## Staples (22 Jul 2009)

bb12 said:


> not to add fuel to the fire, but i park in the parent and child spaces all the time...i drive a large suv and the regular car park spaces can be a joke sometimes trying to squeeze in and out...however i'd never use a disabled space.


 

I think needing an SUV to go to the shops is the real joke.


----------



## micheller (22 Jul 2009)

Hah- I'm not at all  At least they haven't started messing with doors and car seats yet. I dread the day


----------



## Odea (22 Jul 2009)

Why don't we adopt the U.K. system whereby disabled drivers can park on double and single yellow lines for up to 3 hours and free at Pay and Display machines. It doesn't seem right that in Ireland whoever gets to the space first can keep it for the day.


*The concessions provided under the scheme apply to on-street parking only.*
*Badge holders may park on single or double yellow lines for up to three hours in England and Wales, except where there is a ban on loading or unloading. There are also a few locations where local schemes apply, such as parts of central London. You must display both your Blue Badge and parking disc showing time of arrival.*
*There is no time limit for parking on yellow lines in Scotland.*
*Badge holders may park for free and for as long as they need to at on-street parking meters and pay-and-display machines, unless there is a traffic sign specifying a time limit for holders of Blue Badges.*
*Where a time limit is in force you must also display the special blue parking disc showing time of arrival.*
*While the scheme operates throughout the UK, there are small variations in its application in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland from England. Please see the relevant website for further information*


----------



## Complainer (22 Jul 2009)

Odea said:


> Why don't we adopt the U.K. system whereby disabled drivers can park on double and single yellow lines for up to 3 hours and free at Pay and Display machines. It doesn't seem right that in Ireland whoever gets to the space first can keep it for the day.



Allowing anyone to park on double-yellows is not a good solution - too many safety issues for everyone involved.

Would you ever go out and talk TO some people with disabilities instead of talking FOR them? See what (if any) problems they have with the current situation.

From my experience, the users in question don't have a problem with other people taking up a space for the day. They can park on any metered spot free of charge with no time restriction, so if the designated spot(s) are taken, they find another spot. It might be a bit more difficult to get out of the car (if less space available) or get up on the kerb (if no dished kerb available), but that isn't the end of the work. From my experience, the main problem for people with disabilities is that non-disabled people often take these spaces.


----------



## Marathon Man (23 Jul 2009)

brodiebabe said:


> Disable Parking spaces are open for anyone with a permit to use - no matter what type of business they are involved in!


 
Not quite. But that's the way it happens.

Unfortunately it is not an offence to use someone else's permit or abuse the permit in any way - you just have to display a permit.

There are plenty of recorded instances of ignorant inconsiderate (able bodied) people using disabled permits on JCB's, large vans and HGVs.


----------



## Odea (23 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> Allowing anyone to park on double-yellows is not a good solution - too many safety issues for everyone involved.
> 
> Would you ever go out and talk TO some people with disabilities instead of talking FOR them? See what (if any) problems they have with the current situation.
> 
> From my experience, the users in question don't have a problem with other people taking up a space for the day. They can park on any metered spot free of charge with no time restriction, so if the designated spot(s) are taken, they find another spot. It might be a bit more difficult to get out of the car (if less space available) or get up on the kerb (if no dished kerb available), but that isn't the end of the work. From my experience, the main problem for people with disabilities is that non-disabled people often take these spaces.


 
When you post YOUR opinions are you talking FOR disabled people?


----------



## Complainer (23 Jul 2009)

Odea said:


> When you post YOUR opinions are you talking FOR disabled people?


No - I'm telling you what people with disabilities have said to me on this issue. Interesting article in today's Examiner on abuse of these permits in Cork.


----------



## liaconn (23 Jul 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> .
> 
> Unfortunately it is not an offence to use someone else's permit or abuse the permit in any way - you just have to display a permit.


 
Are you sure? That sounds very strange.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Jul 2009)

The permit has the photograph of the disabled driver or passenger as the case may be on it. ( on the side normally turned INTO the car, not out to the window ). If checked by an appropriate authority, presumably the photo should be checked with the occupant(s) to see if the holder is in fact in the car. However in some 10 or more years of holding such a permit, my relative has never been asked to show the permit or been questioned on it's use.


----------



## damson (23 Jul 2009)

With regard to the 'parent and child' parking spaces, you've got to love what happened to this male parent in Galway!


----------



## samanthajane (24 Jul 2009)

Ah you should of stuck around a bit longer to find out what happened. 

I wonder if he did have to pay to get his car un-clamped.


----------



## SlurrySlump (24 Jul 2009)

damson said:


> With regard to the 'parent and child' parking spaces, you've got to love what happened to this male parent in Galway!


 
But was his child with him at the time?


----------



## damson (24 Jul 2009)

I wasn't there myself - I just read the thread on boards - but it looks like the man did indeed have his child with him:





> The guy is not paying saying he is entitled to park their _[sic]_ as in the back seat in the child seat is the Infant and he is the parent. = Parent & Infant Parking.


 Sounds like the clamper was one of those people who just can't admit to being wrong, so was clutching at straws trying to defend his actions. Or else he was incredibly literal-minded and stupid.


----------

